# Open Hood light, Dashboard indicates hood is open, when it is closed.



## JNGE (Apr 4, 2014)

My 04 V8 indicates in dashboard that the hood is open, despite is completely closed, please, anyone knows where exactly is the sensor or switch that can be blamed for this or could be the cause of this?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Jose:

Welcome to our forum community.

I don't know precisely where the switch that senses the hood (engine cover) position is, but I strongly suspect it is part of the latching assembly at the front center of the car, near the radiators.

I had a quick look at the wiring diagram for the car (05a, Standard Equipment) and could not find reference to a hood switch in there.

Perhaps another forum member has discovered where the switch or sensor is and can tell us.

Michael


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

PanEuropean said:


> I don't know precisely where the switch that senses the hood (engine cover) position is, but I strongly suspect it is part of the latching assembly at the front center of the car, near the radiators.
> 
> I had a quick look at the wiring diagram for the car (05a, Standard Equipment) and could not find reference to a hood switch in there.
> 
> Perhaps another forum member has discovered where the switch or sensor is and can tell us.


Looks like yes, it's part of the latching assembly. There should be an electrical connector on it. The component is F266 Hood (Bonnet) contact switch, which connects to J519 Central Electronics. I'd try to tell you more or give you a picture, but my car's been sitting at the dealer for nearly a month while they debate with Fidelity over paying for repairs, so I can't see one right now.

Jason


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi again Jose:

Thanks to Jason for finding that switch - I was looking on the wrong wiring diagram.

I've attached a page from the VW wiring diagram that shows the hood switch. The key concepts for you, so far as troubleshooting is concerned, are as follows:

*1)* The hood switch is connected to the vehicle wiring harness with a 4 pin connector (connector T4).

*2)* VW wiring diagrams usually show switches in the 'normal' position, so, this implies that the switch is open when the hood is closed, and the switch is closed (providing a path to ground, which is the bottom of the wiring diagram) when the hood is open.

*3)* Interestingly, the power supply for the anti-theft siren runs through the connector to the hood switch. The anti-theft siren has its own little battery inside it, which means it will work (for a while, anyway) if the connector has been disconnected. You might want to check and see if the anti-theft siren on your car works or not. If it does not work, this suggests that the connector T4 might be disconnected.

I don't know physically exactly where the switch is, but as I mentioned earlier, I do strongly suspect it is embedded in the hood latching mechanism in the center of the car, more or less directly above the radiators.

Michael


----------



## Saeid (May 29, 2013)

It is probably the little switch by the latch that closes the hood. Most probably the wires are corroded and touching each other
The part Number is 3D0953236A micro switch. micro switch; lhd 
http://www.partsbase.org/vw/phaeton-phae-us-2004-82310-bonnet/
I believe it is also tied to the oil sensor wire. Mine is gone and I have ordered it, should be here next week. I can let you know then


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Saeid:

Thanks for researching that and finding the illustration.

Just in case the link to that illustration does not work at some time in the future, I have attached a screen-shot of it below. The microswitch alone is part number 18. It is also interesting to note that the hood latch assembly, including the microswitch, can be purchased as a single component, that is item number 17. My guess is that if you only have a defective microswitch, you need part 18, but if there is something mechanically wrong in the latch assembly that is preventing the microswitch from being activated when the hood is properly closed and latched, you need to buy part 17.

Michael

*Hood Microswitch (part number 18)
*


----------



## JNGE (Apr 4, 2014)

*Thank you!*

I will try to check it today and will keep you posted.


----------



## Saeid (May 29, 2013)

So, I replaced the hood switch today. Now the hood sign comes on when the hood is open. Alarm sound notification comes one when it is arming. Evidently my oil level sensor is working properly now too.
Thanks, 
Saeid


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you. Thank you. As always you guys are great!


Alarm started going off yesterday in heavy rain, turned it off, off it went again a short time later. On one of the occasions I noticed the bonnet open indicator was on. 

Read a few forum threads and put a volt meter on the left hand side battery. 11.35V, low but the car hasn't had other issues (battery related) so moved the car to stick it on charge. Bonnet open display was not on, after playing with the charger and deciding to leave the doors open/unlocked to stop the alarm going off again overnight I noticed that again the bonnet open display was on. This lead me here.

After further reading I looked at the wiring for the bonnet latch and sure enough one of the cable was loose, green from corrosion and close to the other. I wonder if wind, weight of rain on the bonnet or something was causing a triggering of the bonnet open signal and triggering the alarm.

Took bonnet latch apart this morning and taped the other wire up so no false signals possible (or real ones). So far car has sat for two hours with no alarm (was going off every 20-30 minutes last night). It is not raining, and the LHS battery has had a good charge. So it is possible the wire isn't the cause and I finished it off with looking but the symptoms and cure match so far.


For reference the LHS battery is original on a 2006 that has had good regular use (189,200 miles) so not surprised if it is low on Volts at times. Was reading 12.5V this morning.

The part for the UK is as listed above and includes the connector. £37.xx from the stealer for a switch and connector! Haven't ordered one yet as it is also a 80 mile round trip to the dealer and would waste 2-hours. So by the time I'm done it is a costly fix.

Will try and get one ordered locally, or next time I go to York.

The information on this forum is awesome!

Dave


----------

